# Giving birth at Welcare



## kakdubai (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Mums

In a few weeks i will be giving birth in Welcare hospital, i am getting quite anxious about it really. I was wandering if any of you had some good (hopefully) experiences to share.

Thanks
Karine


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow. How exciting and congratulations. Unfortunately, I don't think many new mums post on this forum. There is another forum which caters specifically to an expat woman, but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the link here.


----------



## kakdubai (Oct 6, 2008)

flossie said:


> Wow. How exciting and congratulations. Unfortunately, I don't think many new mums post on this forum. There is another forum which caters specifically to an expat woman, but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the link here.


Thanks Flossie
is it the ********** forum ?

karine


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes. Loads of women there have given birth at Welcare, I think. Good luck.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

kakdubai said:


> Thanks Flossie
> is it the ********** forum ?
> 
> karine


Karine don't know if this is much help but try dubaikidz.biz and then scroll down and there is a menu on the left hand side there is a catagory mum 2 b and mum 2 mum you may find something helpful here. Good Luck when it comes to hearing the patter of tiny feet

Debbie


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

They were very, very good with me. But I only had 9 broken bones in my neck and back.... So it'll be soooooo easy to give birth...


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> They were very, very good with me. But I only had 9 broken bones in my neck and back.... So it'll be soooooo easy to give birth...


What happen why you have 9 broken bones?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I barrel rolled my jeep.

It wasn't good.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I barrel rolled my jeep.
> 
> It wasn't good.


You was speeding or in the sand. Its recent , are you fully recovered


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> You was speeding or in the sand. Its recent , are you fully recovered


It happened in the desert, near Sweihahn, something I'd done loads of times before and this time the dune had a huge well cut out by the wind. So the Jeep dumped it's front wheels in the sand and rolled, nothing i could do.

The desert IS a dangerous place, and i really can drive there, but sometimes **** happens.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

A lot of accent happened there.. And I’m not sure but they say the jeep easily roll over. As you mentioned sometimes things happens. One time I almost killed. I used to have cbr and I was driven in sharjah. And you know sharjah taxi when they see someone standing on the road they will stops and they don’t care what will happened behind them. He hit the front of the tire and I jumped and almost hit by coming car. And I know if I survive this time who know what will happen next time. I sold my bike and I get me Banshee for the desert.


----------



## kakdubai (Oct 6, 2008)

dallan said:


> Karine don't know if this is much help but try dubaikidz.biz and then scroll down and there is a menu on the left hand side there is a catagory mum 2 b and mum 2 mum you may find something helpful here. Good Luck when it comes to hearing the patter of tiny feet
> 
> Debbie


Thanks Debbie will check it out
K


----------

